# Ireland Run, Galway - ** Cancelled** See New Thread



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

*Location?*​
Donegal / Fermanagh / North West?215.38%Galway / Mayo ?646.15%Antrim Coast?538.46%


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Hello all â€" just to let you know Iâ€™ve been appointed as a Rep for the TTOC in Ireland along with Irish Sancho â€" many hands make light work and all that. 

We would like to try and get a meet / run sorted out over here for the Summer â€" possibly June / July. 8)

During my period of ownership of my MINI, I have both organised and taken part in a number of runs in Ireland, the UK and even the West Coast of America last September, so I hope that I will be able to bring this knowledge to bear on the TT scene also. 

The event could take the form of a one or a two day run, with a social event , probably on a Saturday night. Sunday could also have a small run as we may all be suffering from the night before :lol: , and it would give people a chance to hit the road homewards !

There are a number of location choices which I am familiar with, and Iâ€™d like to throw them out there for discussion â€" obviously, Iâ€™m not sure where everyone is located in Ireland, North and South, and the locations may not suit everyone, but hey, itâ€™s a weekend away, in some of the most scenic parts of the country, so you canâ€™t lose. :wink: 

We can run with Donegal / Fermanagh, Antrim Coast, or Galway / Mayo â€" I can do a two day run, with challenging roads in either of those locations, all highly recommended scenic routes, with good driving involved. 

When we decide on a location, Iâ€™ll suggest hotels and hammer out a group rate with them on a B & B basis â€" I have contacts and experience of good hotels in all these areas.

Route noted will be provided, I can e-mail them to all the participants when we know where we are going with this. Not sure if you can attach .doc files here? :?

Iâ€™m attaching a poll to see what venue is preferred, perhaps you could post on here whether a one or two day run is preferred, and also whether you would fancy it happening in June or July, as the forum software won't let me do a multiple choice poll.

Lets run with this, see where it takes us, and if you get on board, I promise you wonâ€™t be disappointed ! :wink: 8) 
*Hotel Details*

Hotel has availability, seems to be â‚¬ 160.00 per night for a double room, or â‚¬ 169.00 per night for a double room with one dinner, which would sort Friday night for us all.

http://www.clifdenstationhouse.com/index.asp

*List of Attending*

1.AidenL
2. SeanF
3. Ali_2006TT (Possible)
4. Pete225 (Possible)
5. Ondafly
6. CnSky
7. TTDream
8. Calibos (possible)
9. 04DTT


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi AidenL,

Congrats on your appointment as Irish Rep. Might finally get one or two runs organised!

Would be interested in taking a trip, preferably for the weekend, around the Antrim Coast or indeed the North, North/West area in general. Would prefer to do it in early June as i would like to head across to the annual TTOC meet, which is usually held in July. Who knows, perhaps we might even get an Irish Cruise to the annual TTOC meet this year???

If you need a hand with anything, give me a shout.

Regards,

04DTT


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Thank you 

I hope I'll have my car by June, barring disasters I will 

Might go to the UK meet myself too, ferry prices are usually horrendous around then though !


----------



## seanf (Sep 25, 2006)

Congrats on the position mate, hope you get the run underway...

Im in galway, can help you find some amazing roads out this side...

Would defo be up for a run when it is organised 8)
Oh and an irishcruise to the UK TTOC meet would be great!


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

seanf said:


> Congrats on the position mate, hope you get the run underway...
> 
> Im in galway, can help you find some amazing roads out this side...
> 
> ...


I'd be thinking of basing in Clifden if we did Galway, probably in the Station House, super hotel, and well used to car clubs visiting


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

Hi Aiden,
This looks very good and I will be watching with interest,
looks like your of to a flying start mate, again welcome aboard... :wink:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

I just need more folk to register interest on here, and vote for their preferred locations ! 

Come on locals, don't be shy ! :lol:


----------



## ali_2006TT (Jan 5, 2006)

one day up on North Coast would be my pref.

June or July sounds good but will be away a little in July. I had posted here a few months ago to find out intrest in a meet but got NO responce. I will PM the couple of other locals that I have had contact with and direct them here.


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

ali_2006TT said:


> one day up on North Coast would be my pref.
> 
> June or July sounds good but will be away a little in July. I had posted here a few months ago to find out intrest in a meet but got NO responce. I will PM the couple of other locals that I have had contact with and direct them here.


Good stuff - cast the net far and wide, drag the sheep in here 

I hope that this will be the first run of many - gotta see the whole country you know - I can even sort a run in Cork or Kerry, Molls Gap, Healey Pass etc, if anyone feels like venturing further South anytime :wink:


----------



## Pete225 (Feb 9, 2004)

That would be a good laugh. I would probably prefer the north coast.


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Good stuff, keep the votes coming 

Hopefully we'd be able to get at least a half dozen cars together


----------



## ali_2006TT (Jan 5, 2006)

It would also be worth wile posting a quick message here so we all know who you are etc. (say this as out of 5 votes I can't see 5 members)


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Any news on the meet?


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

I thought we might round up a few more, but it seems this must be all we are gonna get - so its a split decision on the venue too 

We need a casting vote


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

In that case i'll cast the vote!! Galway/Mayo it is so!


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

04DTT said:


> In that case i'll cast the vote!! Galway/Mayo it is so!


 :lol: You better press a button to make it official


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

AidenL said:


> 04DTT said:
> 
> 
> > In that case i'll cast the vote!! Galway/Mayo it is so!
> ...


Would do, but it wont let me vote twice!


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

04DTT said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > 04DTT said:
> ...


You trying to fix the poll


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

> 04DTT wrote:
> AidenL wrote:
> 04DTT wrote:
> In that case i'll cast the vote!! Galway/Mayo it is so!
> ...


Would i do such a thing :lol: [/quote]


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Right, I would actually fancy Clifden for this myself to be honest - some fantastic roads there - would anyone fancy a weekend in August for this then, based in Clifden Co Galway, for either one or two nights?


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

AidenL said:


> Right, I would actually fancy Clifden for this myself to be honest - some fantastic roads there - would anyone fancy a weekend in August for this then, based in Clifden Co Galway, for either one or two nights?


Would be on for that. Hopefully it will be nice and sunny, but than again this is ireland :? Some lovely roads up that neck of the woods. If you need a hand, drop me a private mail


----------



## ali_2006TT (Jan 5, 2006)

I am away a fair bit in August and might struggle to get down there for it.


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

ali_2006TT said:


> I am away a fair bit in August and might struggle to get down there for it.


Time is flexible as yet - want to try and suit everyone - what dates might suit you? I'm sure we should be able to sort out a date that will be good for us all


----------



## ondafly (Dec 14, 2005)

Hi all - didn't even know there was an Irish region rep 

I'd vote for either Galway or Antrim - but picked Galway on the poll.


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

ondafly said:


> Hi all - didn't even know there was an Irish region rep
> 
> I'd vote for either Galway or Antrim - but picked Galway on the poll.


Theres 2 for Ireland :wink: 8) 

Right, think I'll start making plans for Galway then  Clifden to be precise - home of some of the best pubs and restaurants in Ireland 

Its pretty much equidistant from everyone , we will all have a bit of a drive to it, but its well worth it.

Proposed Date - Saturday 23rd of June ? August is a bit far away. How would that suit everyone?


----------



## seanf (Sep 25, 2006)

How are the plans coming along at the moment??

Clifden is a lovely place to drive to, i have relations out there and know the roads fairly well. I always have alot of fun on the way, nice scenery aswell 8)


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

AidenL said:


> ondafly said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all - didn't even know there was an Irish region rep
> ...


Suits me fine. Clifden is a nice part of the world


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Right, I'll check out hotel rates and see what the lie of the land is there - staying Friday and Saturday nights I assume?


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

AidenL said:


> Right, I'll check out hotel rates and see what the lie of the land is there - staying Friday and Saturday nights I assume?


Might as well make a weekend of it :!: 8)


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Hotel has availability, seems to be â‚¬ 160.00 per night for a double room, or â‚¬ 169.00 per night for a double room with one dinner, which would sort Friday night for us all.

The breakfasts are super there anyway, but I haven't eaten there in the evenings, but I have been told by others that its quite good. Its a bargain for a meal anyway at only â‚¬ 18.00 extra for two.

How does that sound?

http://www.clifdenstationhouse.com/index.asp


----------



## CnSky (Oct 12, 2006)

Im on for a trip keep me informed of what u decide I will be there.

Have a question for u all.. is there any garages that specialise in Audi TT work in Ireland, anyone know of a good place with experience apart from the stealers.

I spent my time between Wexford and Dublin so the East coast garages wouldbe good but would travel if needed.


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

AidenL said:


> Hotel has availability, seems to be â‚¬ 160.00 per night for a double room, or â‚¬ 169.00 per night for a double room with one dinner, which would sort Friday night for us all.
> 
> The breakfasts are super there anyway, but I haven't eaten there in the evenings, but I have been told by others that its quite good. Its a bargain for a meal anyway at only â‚¬ 18.00 extra for two.
> 
> ...


Count me in.


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Anyone else out there? :?


----------



## TT Dream (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi AidenL
I would be interested in the trip too dependent on date to be confirmed.
I am a TTR driver living on the East Coast.
Please keep me informed with any further plans.


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

TT Dream said:


> Hi AidenL
> I would be interested in the trip too dependent on date to be confirmed.
> I am a TTR driver living on the East Coast.
> Please keep me informed with any further plans.


Will do - all info will be posted here on this thread


----------



## TT Dream (Mar 27, 2006)

That would be great Aiden, thanks a lot.


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

First post updated with a list of all who expressed interest in attending 
*
Hotel Details*

Hotel has availability, seems to be â‚¬ 160.00 per night for a double room, or â‚¬ 169.00 per night for a double room with one dinner, which would sort Friday night for us all.

http://www.clifdenstationhouse.com/index.asp

*List of Attending*

1. AidenL
2. SeanF
3. Ali_2006TT (Possible)
4. Pete225 (Possible)
5. Ondafly
6. CnSky
7. TTDream
8. Calibos (possible)
9. 04DTT

Could anyone who has expressed interest to date confirm if possible if you can / will attend? I guess we would need a minimum of 4 definites to proceed?

Would be nice to get a good turn out, and a good mix of MkIs and Mk IIs as the list currently stands 

Roll up, roll up ! :lol:


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

AidenL said:


> First post updated with a list of all who expressed interest in attending
> *
> Hotel Details*
> 
> ...


Dont forget me! Only up the road from me


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

04DTT said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > First post updated with a list of all who expressed interest in attending
> ...


Apologies, I had you on the list on my desk 

Added now


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

AidenL said:


> 04DTT said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


No hassle at all 

Dec


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> Anyone else out there? :?


I am reading this with interest ,,,,, but only READING atm :roll:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone else out there? :?
> ...


Good woman 

More the merrier - wait till we get you out in the wilds of Galway Dani !  :lol: 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


Is it comparable with the wilds of the Pennines :roll:

Oh, and congrats again on your new position :-*


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ps, I am very tempted to join you lot ....


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Its worse than the Pennines 

Thank you ! 

If a TT Celeb is coming, I better make extra preparations !


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> Its worse than the Pennines
> 
> Thank you !
> 
> If a TT Celeb is coming, I better make extra preparations !


I like that "worse" bit 

Who would that celeb be? One of the DTM guys


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > Its worse than the Pennines
> ...


Worse is good? :lol:

You are the celeb - you can show us how to do proper car cleaning ! :wink:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Any more for this run - confirming the date now as the 16th June 2007


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


I thought you may say this :roll: But remember, I am only READING atm interested though I may be


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


We'll sort out a webcam link if you don't turn up :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


Thanks, that's great :-*


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Any more customers? :?

If possible, I'd like to try and get firm expressions of interest at this stage - just so we can be sure we will have more than one or two cars on the meet?


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Count me in for this, not fussy where, it will be a good weekend anywhere [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi Aiden,

Any further info on this meet?

Regards,

04dtt


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

I was waiting to hear from the definites 

I'm still on for it anyway


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

AidenL said:


> I was waiting to hear from the definites
> 
> I'm still on for it anyway


Still on for it also. Would be nice to get all the various irish members on the board together. Come on folks!

BTW, nice TT, RS4's look particularily well against the black bodywork. I was in Grange last week and spotted your old Mini Cooper. Nice looking motor, i would say you were sorry to see it go.

Regards,

Dec


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

04DTT said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > I was waiting to hear from the definites
> ...


Thank you 

Yeah, I loved that MINI  Would have loved to have been able to keep it for a toy as well - if I had been offered less money, I would have, but it didn't make sense as it stood


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I'll be in Berlin at that time, sorry


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Looks like we don't have many takers


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

I'll PM everyone later on this - maybe it would be more attractive to everyone if we had a say 11am start, finishing around 5pm, so everyone could drive home after - if the run goes well, we could overnight next time?


----------



## ali_2006TT (Jan 5, 2006)

I won't be able to make this meet. The north coast one is even a slight struggle.

But thanks for all the planning!


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

No problem Ali 

I'm trying to squeeze in the North Run myself too


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Right, as only 04DTT and I had been able to commit to this, I guess we best cancel it due to lack of interest?

Does anyone else fancy a run later in the year? 

In the meantime, I think I'll hop on board with the NI guys _


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi,

I'm keen to join in for a run to Galway, Donegal etc. I've been watching posts but unfortunately the date decided on in June iwas already spoken for. coming down from Bangor would mean that an overnighter would be preferable The run up the Antrim coast was good, so would look forward to the roads and hotels of Galway etc. Bit difficult to predict dates at the moment with summer hols approaching, off skiing for a week in August, 8) :lol: 8) plus a few family commitments in July.

Youve probably been watching the NI posts, a day run planned around the Ards peninsula for 1 July, but could include a run round the Mournes if I can convince Steve to go further!!! :roll: :roll:

Ian


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

miniman said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm keen to join in for a run to Galway, Donegal etc. I've been watching posts but unfortunately the date decided on in June iwas already spoken for. coming down from Bangor would mean that an overnighter would be preferable The run up the Antrim coast was good, so would look forward to the roads and hotels of Galway etc. Bit difficult to predict dates at the moment with summer hols approaching, off skiing for a week in August, 8) :lol: 8) plus a few family commitments in July.
> 
> ...


All great things start small ....:wink: :roll: :wink: :roll: :wink: :roll:

A rip round the Mournes!!!! Well, OK then.................... you've convinced me!!! 
Ian you'll have to take the lead, I reckon there could be quite a few 225's in your rear view mirror and side mirrors this time out!:wink: :wink:


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

Might have to put a few more wing mirrors on to keep an eye on you all :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: see one silver TT you've seen them all :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

I'd be keen to get involved in a run out around Donegal.
A chance for an overnighter would be great. 
Any interest in this still? 
An August date?


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

I'd be happy to put a Donegal run together in a hurry, I have notes, with some super roads involved 

Could get a good deal here www.sandhouse.ie - super hotel, fantastic restaurant, directly on the beach


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

ok aiden
good suggestion, thats a great hotel and a great beach...
near to the smugglers creek/inn (?) too

can do any weekend in august at the moment


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Petesy said:


> ok aiden
> good suggestion, thats a great hotel and a great beach...
> near to the smugglers creek/inn (?) too
> 
> can do any weekend in august at the moment


5 minutes walk across the beach to Smugglers Creek


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

AidenL said:


> I'd be happy to put a Donegal run together in a hurry, I have notes, with some super roads involved
> 
> Could get a good deal here www.sandhouse.ie - super hotel, fantastic restaurant, directly on the beach


Aiden I would also be up for an August weekend in Donegal  
Anybody any preference on a date?


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

I think I'm free most weekends in August, if not, I'll work around it 

I preume you would like a longish run Saturday, with a shorter run on Sunday, with a late start, and pointing you all in the general direction of Enniskillen for home?


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

As I said i am free most weekends in august..
but i'll suggest the weekend of 11/12 
aiden are you checking availability in the hotel as that might force us to take a date?


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Petesy said:


> As I said i am free most weekends in august..
> but i'll suggest the weekend of 11/12
> aiden are you checking availability in the hotel as that might force us to take a date?


I'll drop an email to the Manager today, I know him myself 

I'll need to know how many rooms we'd need though? :?


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

i'll only need one room!


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

AidenL said:


> Petesy said:
> 
> 
> > As I said i am free most weekends in august..
> ...


11/12th August sounds good, one room should do me and the other half :roll: my entourage won't fit in the back! :wink:


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

A run around Donegal with an overnighter sounds great, unfortunately the only free weekend in August would be 4/5 Aug, and it looks like 11/12 is the favourite. I'm not giving up my ski trip even for a TT run!!!


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

StevieMac said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > Petesy said:
> ...


Spoke to soon, I have a wedding to go to on Saturday 11th August, (just been informed!!)I will have to get back to you, but looks like that weekend is out for now :?


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

i can do 4/5 august...


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

Just looked at the web site for the proposed hotel.looks superb. might have to put the roof bars on and bring the board!!!! if the date changes to the 4/5 [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

I'll investigate for the 4th and 5th then


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Bank Holiday here that weekend 

Hope the rates don't go up :?

Would you guys prefer a one day run, with Sunday free to mess around on the beach then? So I'd enquire for the Friday and Saturday nights in the hotel? Do you want dinner there on Saturday night? The restaurant is exceptional I'd have to say, I dined there two weeks ago, some of the best food I've ever had


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

its a great spot for sure and a good suggestion aiden.
i'll stay for the saturday night only, thats the 4th August. I really can't leave dogs, kids and pregnant wife too long!
my plan would be to leave belfast saturday morning arriving rossnowlagh by lunch time (really looking forward to the enniskillen - belleek stretch of road!)...spend the afternoon and evening on some of those roads you know aiden...dinner...pints
then more driving/beach fun on sunday, leaving for home around 4/5pmish

or if others are staying friday i'll meet you wherever you are at saturday lunch time...

if its a bank holiday and theres availability, i'd be keen to book my room soon! rossnowlagh will be very busy...


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

Sounds good, I'll probably come down on the Friday and stay Fri and Sat nights, heading home late Sunday. don't mind what we do when we're there but looking forward to a few good drives. Aiden will you find out the availability for accomodation etc or shall we just go ahead and book. I'll be bringing the little woman [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif] with me (just for company) :lol: :lol:

what about Steve, Ali, Sam, Ken, Pete etc????


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Guys, can I ask you all to sign up over here please to save sorting through this thread, I've started a new one 

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 782#975782


----------

